# Natural Phenomenon



## mox (Jul 27, 2004)

This is not 100% a blooper.. in fact, I took this picture last night without ever noticing the "aurore boreale" in the sky

Only after I took the picture I was like "hmm.. the sky looks strange, maybe it's because of the light" and when I turned my head up, I saw that it was not the light or the camera


----------



## Karalee (Jul 27, 2004)

Thats nuts. Ive heard this is the time of the year for it, but I thought you had to be like 50 miles out of town in order to be able to actually see them.


----------



## MDowdey (Jul 27, 2004)

thats really cool dude!

md


----------



## nikon90s (Jul 28, 2004)

I have see it in town also very cool


----------



## Jaffapie (Jul 28, 2004)

awesome!


----------



## Karalee (Jul 29, 2004)

nikon90s said:
			
		

> I have see it in town also very cool




Im wondering how you can see it in Whitefish.

I havent been able to spot it here in Lakeside :roll:


----------



## Matrix-D (Dec 13, 2004)

I live in Alaska and see it almost every clear night right in town. It is really cool.


----------

